# Do it at least once a day!



## fuber (Aug 26, 2014)

I am definitely going to pick and inform some qualified passenger about the fact that drivers rate non-tippers a 1. To qualify they need to like rumors and pop culture and text a lot on their phone. They will inform others. I will rate them a one after that if they won't tip.

What else should I do once a day to improve uber for drivers?

Jeeves, Uberxninja, uberSF and Pamela2001 please don't comment on this thread. We know who you work for


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Except most drivers don't do that. Lol


----------



## fuber (Aug 26, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Except most drirs don't do that. Lol


We need to start the rumor (that's where pre-qualification comes in) and those drivers will join the force.
When passengers hear it, they will say, I thought tips were included, I feel guilty now...


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Personally, I don't think it's a good idea. If a rider asks about the tipping, you can explain that it's not required, but also not included either. I find that maintaining a positive attitude is the best way to do this job. Threatening a rider with a 1 star rating isn't going to get you far.


----------



## fuber (Aug 26, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Personally, I don't think it's a good idea. If a rider asks about the tipping, you can explain that it's not required, but also not included either. I find that maintaining a positive attitude is the best way to do this job. Threatening a rider with a 1 star rating isn't going to get you far.


Why would they ask me about tipping? It's my job to educate them and start the rumor about non-tipers getting a 1


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Hay i do it two or three times a day, i lean back in my car seat and unzip my pants, wait wrong forum, sorry...lol


----------



## fuber (Aug 26, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Hay i do it two or three times a day, i back unzip my pants, wait wrong forum, sorry...lol


Either do it once-a-day or come up with a new idea


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

fuber said:


> Why would they ask me about tipping? It's my job to educate them and start the rumor about non-tipers getting a 1


A 3 for non tippers is more suitable. Good enough to get them below 4 and possibly suffer. Save 1 for those who are real asses.


----------



## fuber (Aug 26, 2014)

kalo said:


> A 3 for non tippers is more suitable. Good enough to get them below 4 and possibly suffer. Save 1 for those who are real asses.


A 3 is not effective. Let's meet half-way! What else a 2 Is for


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

fuber said:


> A 3 is not effective. Let's meet half-way! What else a 2 Is for


My posting days are numbered and rating days are over. Sent my phone back today.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

kalo said:


> A 3 for non tippers is more suitable. Good enough to get them below 4 and possibly suffer. Save 1 for those who are real asses.


2 for nice non tippers 1 for jerk non tippers 5 no matter what if they tip.


----------



## fuber (Aug 26, 2014)

kalo said:


> My posting days are numbered and rating days are over. Sent my phone back today.


Shit, your posts were the best contribution to confused uber drivers.

Well, let them read instructions on what to say and how to act from jeeves and uberxninja from now on..


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

fuber said:


> I am definitely going to pick and inform some qualified passenger about the fact that drivers rate non-tippers a 1. To qualify they need to like rumors and pop culture and text a lot on their phone. They will inform others. I will rate them a one after that if they won't tip.
> 
> What else should I do once a day to improve uber for drivers?
> 
> Jeeves, Uberxninja, uberSF and Pamela2001 please don't comment on this thread. We know who you work for


Dude if I were an UberX driver, I still wouldn't one star non tippers! This is the result of "Being Uber Means That There Is No Need To Tip!" Policy. (I do UberTaxi, default 20% tip is included in every fare, unless the Rider has changed the default setting through the website, not the App). Riders don't really know how poorly drivers are getting paid for UberX rides these days.
I've said this before, One Starring riders can and will lead to summary deactivation. An effective repeal of No Tipping Policy can perhaps be achieved by raising it in the Zeitgeist of the riders during casual conversation, rather than one starring em.
I commend you on thinking outside the box in trying to use the social media for the rumor mill that it is. My reservation stems from the fact that some drivers will get the axe in response from Uber.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

fuber said:


> Jeeves, Uberxninja, uberSF and Pamela2001 please don't comment on this thread. We know who you work for


Jeeves is a stand-up guy and Pam seems very earnest in our favor. Unfair on your part I think. Just my lone, meaningless opinion.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

I 


fuber said:


> I am definitely going to pick and inform some qualified passenger about the fact that drivers rate non-tippers a 1. To qualify they need to like rumors and pop culture and text a lot on their phone. They will inform others. I will rate them a one after that if they won't tip.
> 
> What else should I do once a day to improve uber for drivers?
> 
> Jeeves, Uberxninja, uberSF and Pamela2001 please don't comment on this thread. We know who you work for


don't lead with your chin
consider another way


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Dude if I were an UberX driver, I still wouldn't one star non tippers! This is the result of "Being Uber Means That There Is No Need To Tip!" Policy. (I do UberTaxi, default 20% tip is included in every fare, unless the Rider has changed the default setting through the website, not the App).Riders don't really know how poorly drivers are getting paid for UberX rides these days.
> I've said this before, One Starring riders can and will lead to summary deactivation. An effective repeal of No Tipping Policy can perhaps be achieved by raising it in the Zeitgeist of the riders during casual conversation, rather than one starring em.
> I commend you on thinking outside the box in trying to use the social media for the rumor mill that it is. My reservation stems from the fact that some drivers will get the axe in response from Uber.


U-BET
U-BET
got that right


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Dude if I were an UberX driver, I still wouldn't one star non tippers! This is the result of "Being Uber Means That There Is No Need To Tip!" Policy. (I do UberTaxi, default 20% tip is included in every fare, unless the Rider has changed the default setting through the website, not the App). Riders don't really know how poorly drivers are getting paid for UberX rides these days.
> I've said this before, One Starring riders can and will lead to summary deactivation. An effective repeal of No Tipping Policy can perhaps be achieved by raising it in the Zeitgeist of the riders during casual conversation, rather than one starring em.
> I commend you on thinking outside the box in trying to use the social media for the rumor mill that it is. My reservation stems from the fact that some drivers will get the axe in response from Uber.


I do follow your logic, but can't help to quip with "what about riders who summarily 1 star drivers"...


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> I
> 
> don't lead with your chin
> consider another way


If dude wants to take one for the team I fully support ... However ... I take chi's advice to heart in my policy ... Mix up the 1s and 2s with that rare 5 ... If you don't want to get deactivated ... If you don't care than by all means ... lead with the chin and I'll be cheering you all the way!


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Before I being here, I DON'T work for uber.

I drive for them but I'm not an employee.

I've gotten pissed twice at their business model for two different reasons and both times they owned it.

Luck? Maybe.

I've had success I think because of my attitude toward the BUSINESS MODEL = it's amazing to me. Not perfect, but amazing. I mean you can get a ride! How cool is that.

NOW: as the driver = I spend a bit of money on MY BRANDING while I drive.

For starters, I invest (depending on what I've earned that week) A VISIT TO THE DOLLAR STORE - I get --

12 bottles of water = 2 bx + crv and tax
two or three bags of ind wrapped candy - there are mints that have the words THANK YOU on the wrapper 
use caution sometimes they are stale so taste one first if stale, RETURN 
and I keep tissues and gum in the car

AND ...
I give out SMARTIES to the guys for being SMART not to drink and drive - they enjoy that!
I give out EDIBLE bracelets to the ladies - you'd think I was giving away gold!

I average 5.o week after week.
UBER ASKED ME: how do you do that?

My answer: I AM GRATEFUL

I GET IT. THERE ARE SOME THINGS we could change. 
BUT, if you do not enjoy doing* this gig just don't do it.*
You are free to go at anytime. 
AND GOOD FOR you if you do, because that means *you did something for your heart that was important.*
I've been in gigs that piss me off.
I get it, for sure.
Don't let UBER do that to you.
Don't. 
Step away from the vehicle.
EMBRACE JOY!


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

fuber said:


> Wee need to start the rumor(thet's where prequalififation comes in) and those drivers will join the forse.
> When passengers will hear it, they will say, I thought tips were included, I feel guilty now...


it's a cashless business model
but folks throw money at me during Christmas
Kinda cool
and I tithe it so the church as cash for donuts


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> Before I being here, I DON'T work for uber.
> 
> I drive for them but I'm not an employee.
> 
> ...


that is a great attitude....


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I do follow your logic, but can't help to quip with "what about riders who summarily 1 star drivers"...


You have a legitimate point! This is another issue that Uber management hasn't given a hoot about! So besides UberTaxi, I also do Hailo. If a pax (or a driver) wants to one star a ride, Hailo requires them to fill out an actual description and reason for the poor rating! On the other hand with Uber I've known drivers who've been summarily deactivated because a drunk pax complained and Uber never asked for the driver's side of the story! When drivers feel that Uber is not particularly a grateful or a fair Partner, no wonder they no longer hold Uber as a beacon of forthrightness and fairness any longer!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> it's a cashless business model
> but folks throw money at me during Christmas
> Kinda cool
> and I tithe it so the church as cash for donuts


Love my pax in general, but especially around the holidays! Oh they are so generous!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> it's a cashless business model
> but folks throw money at me during Christmas
> Kinda cool
> and I tithe it so the church as cash for donuts


I definitely threw up in my mouth.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

No wonder you're a 5* Barbara. Great ideas, all of them.


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

One uber driver in OC had a sign made in his car that said " please tip your uber drivers" another driver had an article in the local paper about not receiving tips. Little by little more tips have been coming in for me


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

As for TIPPING .. I used to tell riders that "Uber doesn't allow tips" until my weekly paycheck started getting seriously JACKED .. now I don't ASK or ENCOURAGE a tip .. but I sure as hell don't turn them down anymore either. I've made some decent tips of late, too. I rate everyone a 5 unless their just total ******s .. and wonder how my rating is 4.7 (needs work) when 12 of 15 rides give me 5 stars .. lol .. but hey, I'm not the math wiz, Uber is, right? LMAO


----------



## fuber (Aug 26, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I definitely threw up in my mouth.


I had tears on my eyes reading how she returned spoiled sweets back to a 99 cent store and wanted to go puke for an hour. But then I hit the ignore that user. You can't be too carefull on this site.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Emmes said:


> As for TIPPING .. I used to tell riders that "Uber doesn't allow tips" until my weekly paycheck started getting seriously JACKED .. now I don't ASK or ENCOURAGE a tip .. but I sure as hell don't turn them down anymore either. I've made some decent tips of late, too. I rate everyone a 5 unless their just total ******s .. and wonder how my rating is 4.7 (needs work) when 12 of 15 rides give me 5 stars .. lol .. but hey, I'm not the math wiz, Uber is, right? LMAO


Same here ALL MY PAX ARE FIVE STAR WORTHY! Except that one B**** few months back...she got a 3*.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I think I have a right to know WHAT exactly prompted DDB (drunk ****** bag) to give me a 2-3 star rating. I don't need his name .. but it's difficult to correct the behavior (or want to) if you don't know IF you're doing something wrong or if it's just that time of the month for your rider.


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> Before I being here, I DON'T work for uber.
> 
> I drive for them but I'm not an employee.
> 
> ...


That's great. Enjoy spending your profits at the dollar store and going home with nothing at the end of the night. Every drunk frat boy gets home safe with a little candy and you get 5 stars and 0 dollars to pay your bills with.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberXWhip said:


> That's great. Enjoy spending your profits at the dollar store and going home with nothing at the end of the night. Every drunk frat boy gets home safe with a little candy and you get 5 stars and 0 dollars to pay your bills with.


Guys please stop being so hostile in your attitude towards forum members who are just expressing their take on any given topic! They are not the cause of our frustrations...they are merely giving the forum their take on the topic, and how they personally deal with it. What you are writing is just plain rude and boorish!


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Guys please stop being so hostile in your attitude towards forum members who are just expressing their take on any given topic! They are not the cause of our frustrations...they are merely giving the forum their take on the topic, and how they personally deal with it. What you are writing is just plain rude and boorish!


It's that bullshit "have a positive attitude even though I make nothing" mantra. Annoying.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberXWhip said:


> It's that bullshit "have a positive attitude even though I make nothing" mantra. Annoying.


I get you Dude, but still that's her take on the circumstances, and it works for her...we can't disrespect her for that! I'm Sorry!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

It's starting to feel like this forum needs some moderators.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> Before I being here, I DON'T work for uber.
> 
> I drive for them but I'm not an employee.
> 
> ...


Barf! Uber asked for your opinion? Barf again. You have a 5.0 365 day rating? Yeah right...


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

yea pretty much
I don't understand it either but yeah true stories all 
right now my rating sits at 4.96
each report card each week however, it's five stars
I asked them about that
never got an answer.
but I'm happy none the less 
if you're feeling nauseated may want to take a few tums?


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

UberXWhip said:


> It's that bullshit "have a positive attitude even though I make nothing" mantra. Annoying.


It can be yeah, but it works for me.
b


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

UberXWhip said:


> That's great. Enjoy spending your profits at the dollar store and going home with nothing at the end of the night. Every drunk frat boy gets home safe with a little candy and you get 5 stars and 0 dollars to pay your bills with.


I had one of the those, most just seem to dig my vibe. It's cool in it's way. Some of the comments are nice too:
Babz has got game.
Love me some Babz.

I mean it's a great way to start the week.

I did turn down a pick up, guy was a jerk "why won't you come get me without the app" - really?
and another
"what else are you gonna do for me once you get here?" I told him, well for starters, you need to get another driver.

I guess I see the end of my life coming right me and so because of it, I am trying to embrace joy where I can.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

fuber said:


> I had tears on my eyes reading how she returned spoiled sweets back to a 99 cent store and wanted to go puke for an hour. But then I hit the ignore that user. You can't be too carefull on this site.


if it works for ya


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Emmes said:


> No wonder you're a 5* Barbara. Great ideas, all of them.


well, I learn too. The point is I'm trying to do this well. I'm closing in on 60 years old. I've got some seriously ill family members. When I started with uber I didn't expect to have a good time. The driving is something I love. But it's very hard work. Concentration is huge. Speed limits, huge. i learned from another driver how h
e gives out gift cards to his bigger trips tickets. He did a $100 ride, handed the guy a five dollar star bux card.The guy LOVED it I mean he was over the moon. So I bought a few and stashed them. I did that for a few bigger ticket rides: WOW! What a reaction. I can't afford to do that much. As the Hawaiians say 'when can can when no can no can'. 
THE REASON I offered some upbeat intel was and is because I am going to be leaving this site soon. There's too many NEGATIVE people here. It's kinda disgusting when someone says "I threw up in my mouth." Ok really? All I was trying to do was help. I'm sorry to disappoint you and make you sick.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> if you're feeling nauseated may want to take a few tums?


I've recovered, thanks...

I can't respect anyone with these little goodie boxes handing out "treats". Bribing to a 4.96 I can believe, but it doesn't get you anything from Uber. As a matter of fact your rates in Sacramento will likely be cut 15-25% soon. I'm sure you will have a shining personality after 40-50% of your profit goes away. Cheers!

Sacramento currently has some of the highest rates in the country... $3.33 base, $.24/min, $2.38/mile..


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> that is a great attitude....


Your kind words are really appreciated.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

kalo said:


> I've recovered, thanks...
> 
> I can't respect anyone with these little goodie boxes handing out "treats". Bribing to a 4.96 I can believe, but it doesn't get you anything from Uber. As a matter of fact your rates in Sacramento will likely be cut 15-25% soon. I'm sure you will have a shining personality after 40-50% of your profit goes away. Cheers!
> 
> Sacramento currently has some of the highest rates in the country... $3.33 base, $.24/min, $2.38/mile..


in re: "but it doesn't get you anything from Uber. "
That's where we differ; it does something FOR ME.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You have a legitimate point! This is another issue that Uber management hasn't given a hoot about! So besides UberTaxi, I also do Hailo. If a pax (or a driver) wants to one star a ride, Hailo requires them to fill out an actual description and reason for the poor rating! On the other hand with Uber I've known drivers who've been summarily deactivated because a drunk pax complained and Uber never asked for the driver's side of the story! When drivers feel that Uber is not particularly a grateful or a fair Partner, no wonder they no longer hold Uber as a beacon of forthrightness and fairness any longer!


I love this idea:

requires them to fill out an actual description and reason for the poor rating!


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Emmes said:


> No wonder you're a 5* Barbara. Great ideas, all of them.


Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

kalo said:


> I've recovered, thanks...
> 
> I can't respect anyone with these little goodie boxes handing out "treats". Bribing to a 4.96 I can believe, but it doesn't get you anything from Uber. As a matter of fact your rates in Sacramento will likely be cut 15-25% soon. I'm sure you will have a shining personality after 40-50% of your profit goes away. Cheers!
> 
> Sacramento currently has some of the highest rates in the country... $3.33 base, $.24/min, $2.38/mile..


Yeah, I heard about that you're right. I'm in Placer county and they added four or five new drivers and it hurt a lot so I'm temping again to offset the losses. But I'm not giving that much away really, I watch the 'goodies' thing carefully. I did however on Cinco De Mayo give out yo yos to the guys and bubbles to the ladies, what a hoot. I could only buy a few of each but it was pretty funny. As soon as the gals got out they blew bubbles. And one of the guys it turned out was a YO YO DUDE like: walk the dog, over the moon, all these tricks! It was great.


----------



## IEdriver (Aug 25, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> Before I being here, I DON'T work for uber.
> 
> I drive for them but I'm not an employee.
> 
> ...


AWSOME tips thanks


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> Yeah, I heard about that you're right. I'm in Placer county and they added four or five new drivers and it hurt a lot so I'm temping again to offset the losses. But I'm not giving that much away really, I watch the 'goodies' thing carefully. I did however on Cinco De Mayo give out yo yos to the guys and bubbles to the ladies, what a hoot. I could only buy a few of each but it was pretty funny. As soon as the gals got out they blew bubbles. And one of the guys it turned out was a YO YO DUDE like: walk the dog, over the moon, all these tricks! It was great.


Of course my post to you sounds to harsh, but you are transferring your assets into Uber's billionaires pockets, while creating to high of an expectation from your riders toward other drivers. I see now the riders already have a 20% discount in Sacramento, we all know what that means. I'm about done posting too as I sent back my phone today, but please come back and let us know how you are feeling after the rate cut. It will be a sad day for Sac drivers I'm sure.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

kalo said:


> Of course my post to you sounds to harsh, but you are transferring your assets into Uber's billionaires pockets, while creating to high of an expectation from your riders toward other drivers. I see now the riders already have a 20% discount in Sacramento, we all know what that means. I'm about done posting too as I sent back my phone today, but please come back and let us know how you are feeling after the rate cut. It will be a sad day for Sac drivers I'm sure.


I don't think you sound harsh: I never said that. I disagree with you is all. But you are right about the cutting of the pay outs, I had heard that will happen. I'm sorry you're not driving, but I get why you're not driving. What I am trying to tell you is I'm an adult. I'm making choices. Transferring of wealth, no not really. Uber offered me a spot and I took it. They owe me what they promised and they have so far delivered. If they stop, I stop. I had hoped the conversations here would be more pro than con however, I didn't expect to be so personally attacked by posting, but know this: *I don't sweat you. *I dig that you posted. Like I said: agree to disagree. That works for me.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

fuber said:


> Jeeves, Uberxninja, uberSF and Pamela2001 please don't comment on this thread. We know who you work for


I know who I work for. You obviously don't. Cheers!


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

kalo said:


> Sacramento currently has some of the highest rates in the country... $3.33 base, $.24/min, $2.38/mile..


Wow ! $3.33 base and $2.38/mile !! No wonder drivers in Sacramento are upbeat. If it weren't because rates there will be soon coming down also, with that differential in rates it would make sense for drivers from other cities to actually move there....


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> Wow ! $3.33 base and $2.38/mile !! No wonder drivers in Sacramento are upbeat. If it weren't because rates there will be soon coming down also, with that differential in rates it would make sense for drivers from other cities to actually move there....


I don't drive in Sacramento.
I drive in Placer County.
I CAN drive where ever I wish however.
But today, I booked $28 bucks in Placer County. 
We are hurting because in my area there are too many cars.
I've told Uber this.
I've asked they wait until market share can *provide *for more good drivers (ie more cars.)
I've asked that they allow us to have TEAM LEADS or MENTORS in areas (I think Lyft does this).
When I am ignored, as I have been in re the aforementioned but heard on pretty much all else, I can come here and b....h and moan about it OR I can take action.
I've taken action.
As far as driving, I am going to hang as long as I can.
But they would be wrong to mistake my kindness as a weakness.
Very. Wrong.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Barbara is a motivational speaker at Uber corporate, nice try lady


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

jakob said:


> Barbara is a motivational speaker at Uber corporate, nice try lady


 I WISH!!!!
but thank you, that's nice of you


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> I disagree with you is all.


i disagree with you = barf = my stomach is in disagreement


Barbara Bitela said:


> I don't drive in Sacramento.


Auburn, Roseville, Lincoln, Rocklin ARE in the Sacramento market. So the rates listed are YOUR market (rates), which is Sacramento.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

I know that, thanks for clarifying that but what I was referring to was where I center my target area, which is near where I live. The SAC market area right now is downtown: the grid. It's not really taking off here yet in Placer County, whereas SACRAMENTO COUNTY it has. BUT THANKS!


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

kalo said:


> Sacramento currently has some of the highest rates in the country... $3.33 base, $.24/min, $2.38/mile..





uberdriver said:


> Wow ! $3.33 base and $2.38/mile !! No wonder drivers in Sacramento are upbeat. If it weren't because rates there will be soon coming down also, with that differential in rates it would make sense for drivers from other cities to actually move there....





Barbara Bitela said:


> I don't drive in Sacramento.
> I drive in Placer County


That is very disingenuous. Placer County is part of the Sacramento Metropolitan Area, part of its suburbs. And obviously Uber does not have separate rates for Placer County, Sacramento rates are used in it.


----------



## fuber (Aug 26, 2014)

jakob said:


> is a motivational speaker at Uber corporate, nice try lady


I can't comment on what she said because she is on my ignore list


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

ha ha .. I for one LOVE her posts. It's nice to see and hear from someone who CHOOSES a more positive approach to driving for either Uber or Lyft. Personally, I don't care WHO she is .. I like her. You don't have to agree with her anymore than she has to defend her choice or belief in the system. None of us do. I am definitely staying on this site because it's informative and I enjoy reading comments. Plus, it gives me a place to get it off my chest. I've driven for both Lyft and Uber .. and still have the ability to drive for Lyft. I might go back, don't know yet. They don't make as much here as Uber .. but they also don't have as much BS attached to their payments or charge me for a phone. We'll see.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Emmes said:


> ha ha .. I for one LOVE her posts. It's nice to see and hear from someone who CHOOSES a more positive approach to driving for either Uber or Lyft. Personally, I don't care WHO she is .. I like her. You don't have to agree with her anymore than she has to defend her choice or belief in the system. None of us do. I, for one, will be returning MY phone this week as well .. but I am definitely staying on this site because it's informative and I enjoy reading comments. Plus, it gives me a place to get it off my chest. I've driven for both Lyft and Uber .. and still have the ability to drive for Lyft. I might go back, don't know yet. They don't make as much here as Uber .. but they also don't have as much BS attached to their payments or charge me for a phone. We'll see.


Try sending in an irate email about the phone fee first saying how you were enticed to start doing UberX by Lyft Driver Sign-up Bonus; that you weren't ever informed about the phone fees; that the more you drive for Lyft, the less you have to pay in commission thanks to Lyft Driver Bonus; how you would like to keep driving for UberX, but would rather just do Lyft because of above mentioned reasons; that you'd be turning in the phone unless the fees are waived.
I've read in threads that some drivers have had their fees waived as a result of firing off such an email.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Good idea, but I wasn't brought on with the Lyft sign-up bonus. lol Unfortunately, I missed that by about a month. (kicks ground) I've emailed Uber about the phone charge, especially since I "never got the memo" .. it was just another charge tacked on to my LES and I had to Google it to find out why. Worth a shot, though ... thanks, CHI.


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> I had one of the those, most just seem to dig my vibe. It's cool in it's way. Some of the comments are nice too:
> Babz has got game.
> Love me some Babz.
> 
> ...


Stop getting high. It's distorting your perception of reality.


----------



## vcUber (Aug 3, 2014)

Barbara, I like your positive take on life. We need more of that on this forum. I am sure there are some who also like your take on life and driving for Uber. Having a difference of opinion is ok as long as we can keep it civil.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Here, here! What @vcUber said. The people here who are now witch hunting need to be put in check. Just because some people choose to take the high road and not let this business turn them into miserable paranoid turds, does not automatically make them Uber employees. If you think someone works for uber, then use your brain and discount the things they are saying. Heck, if you must, then simply ignore those people. But getting nasty and abusive is sure as hell not called for, and should not be tolerated. I believe there are moderators here, and perhaps they are just too busy to have been monitoring things, but I personally don't like the general direction this forum is taking lately, so I hope someone starts paying attention.

Barbara -- I totally enjoy all of your posts, and it would be VERY sad to see you leave. I hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

I too have been disappointed in the lack of respect shown other drivers and posters on this board. Hearing what works well for other people helps me make decisions on my business and how I want to handle it. Thank you Barbara and the rest of you posting constructively.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I gotta say .. I'm a venter by nature. It's how I work out a solution or decision. Barbara is awesome. Love her positive attitude. Stand closer so some of it'll rub off on me!


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Here, here! What @vcUber said. The people here who are now witch hunting need to be put in check. Just because some people choose to take the high road and not let this business turn them into miserable paranoid turds, does not automatically make them Uber employees. If you think someone works for uber, then use your brain and discount the things they are saying. Heck, if you must, then simply ignore those people. But getting nasty and abusive is sure as hell not called for, and should not be tolerated. I believe there are moderators here, and perhaps they are just too busy to have been monitoring things, but I personally don't like the general direction this forum is taking lately, so I hope someone starts paying attention.
> 
> Barbara -- I totally enjoy all of your posts, and it would be VERY sad to see you leave. I hope it doesn't come to that.


HI there, thanks for the kindness. I do admin in Placer County: I'm a kind of 'fixer' in offices, so I have to kind of go into each location with a "glass half full" attitude. The fact that uber turned down my Mentor Proposal for Placer County was for me, their loss. Oh, well. I can keep driving. But for the hacks and goons out there who cuss, snark, etc. I know you will agree with this: it really says a lot about them. I can take it, but after so much of it I finally decided not to. The 'hang in there' comments have been really nice, too. Like I said, don't have too many 'good' years left so I am trying my best to avoid garbage in garbage out. You guys and gals here are awesome.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> I too have been disappointed in the lack of respect shown other drivers and posters on this board. Hearing what works well for other people helps me make decisions on my business and how I want to handle it. Thank you Barbara and the rest of you posting constructively.


Thank you, Sun Smith! Suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Emmes said:


> I gotta say .. I'm a venter by nature. It's how I work out a solution or decision. Barbara is awesome. Love her positive attitude. Stand closer so some of it'll rub off on me!


Oh I vent, too! You just reminded me of the cuss words I said while alone in the car recently. Not quite road rage, but man, that Palo Alto traffic bites. FULL SEAM AHEAD, EMMES!


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

My GOD how do you people talk so much on this forum? I quit facebook and every other social media forum a few years ago...But...Lawd..Babs, I hope your friends are all okay, God knows we all will be in the long run. I would say something neanderthalic and sexist if I weren't so tired from doing actual driving today, but it was a blazer in Boston and I was helping all the kids move into college. You're a nice lady, just make sure not to transcend into Caucasian Oprah Zone. ONE LOVE

UberXNinja **** you, for fun.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

fuber said:


> I am definitely going to pick and inform some qualified passenger about the fact that drivers rate non-tippers a 1. To qualify they need to like rumors and pop culture and text a lot on their phone. They will inform others. I will rate them a one after that if they won't tip.
> 
> What else should I do once a day to improve uber for drivers?
> 
> Jeeves, Uberxninja, uberSF and Pamela2001 please don't comment on this thread. We know who you work for


Wait a sec bro. You calling me out? You better have a damn good reason cuz I aint the shill! I'm more rebel than the cum inside you're little testicles.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I think there are some good points on both sides:

Have a good attitude 
Be professional

However. There is something to be said about setting high expectations for future pax. It seems like you already are aware of the financial limitations for buying trinkets and snacks and even acknowledge not being able to do it all the time. 

To understand our comments, Just imagine what your take home would be if you got 1.70/.90/.19, which is coming. Now imagine you just bought a car because uber told you that you van make $4,000 per month. 

I started in June. It was great. The money rolled in. Now I literally make 1/2 as much. 

A positive attitude and stars don't pay the rent though. I have a full time job, so I don't rely on the income, but I really empathize with the full time drivers. 

That being said, I do appreciate the demeanor, but for context, a lot of drivers, especially the Chicago ones, are getting screwed and doing the heavy lifting so Uber can cash in on our efforts. I think you may be a tad out of touch because uber has created a false reality out in Sacramento or whatever county you are in.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> That is very disingenuous. Placer County is part of the Sacramento Metropolitan Area, part of its suburbs. And obviously Uber does not have separate rates for Placer County, Sacramento rates are used in it.[/QUOTE
> 
> The pricing is the same but the market share is not - but I can see you really need to feel right here so:_* you are right. So very right.*_
> 
> ...


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Nuff said...BABZ RULES


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> I think there are some good points on both sides:
> 
> Have a good attitude
> Be professional
> ...


You had me at hello! I would only do Uber as I have a full time gig.

But I do want to offer this: To buy a car for this job seems to me: is financially unwise. I only did uber because I OWN my car. That eased my burden in short it made good financial sense. Numbers never ever lie. They can be played with but in the end they never lie.

Now, Uber tells me I have one year and one month left to driver my current vehicle.

In that year (which will be year two for me driving) if I can get a low rate and a small payment on a car loan, I will probably keep driving.

If I can't, I won't.

Numbers.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> My GOD how do you people talk so much on this forum? I quit facebook and every other social media forum a few years ago...But...Lawd..Babs, I hope your friends are all okay, God knows we all will be in the long run. I would say something neanderthalic and sexist if I weren't so tired from doing actual driving today, but it was a blazer in Boston and I was helping all the kids move into college. You're a nice lady, just make sure not to transcend into Caucasian Oprah Zone. ONE LOVE
> 
> UberXNinja **** you, for fun.


I promise! 
Christ has got me.
It's all good.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> But I do want to offer this: To buy a car for this job seems to me: is financially unwise. I only did uber because I OWN my car.
> 
> Numbers.


Exactly - yet I get emails every week from Uber telling me to buy a car from their preferred financing program.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

PS - numbers always lie - they can be manipulated beyond belief.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> But I do want to offer this: To buy a car for this job seems to me: is financially unwise. I only did uber because I OWN my car. That eased my burden in short it made good financial sense. Numbers never ever lie. They can be played with but in the end they never lie.
> 
> Now, Uber tells me I have one year and one month left to driver my current vehicle.


I agree that to buy a new car for the purpose of driving UberX is financially foolish. For UberBlack and SUV it may be different, as the strategy is to keep its premium aura by keeping it much highly priced.

What happened with your vehicle ? Did Uber notify you because of the year model on record of your car ? Or did it fail inspection ?


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Exactly - yet I get emails every week from Uber telling me to buy a car from their preferred financing program.


don't do that
just a suggestion


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> I agree that to buy a new car for the purpose of driving UberX is financially foolish. For UberBlack and SUV it may be different, as the strategy is to keep its premium aura by keeping it much highly priced.
> 
> What happened with your vehicle ? Did Uber notify you because of the year model on record of your car ? Or did it fail inspection ?


Actually, neither. My inspection was perfect sans one light bulb out. (I have a thing about maintaining my car.) I inquired of them: "I need to know now if I can use this car another year or if I must stop AS WE TURN into 2015." They replied in writing, Jan 2016 is my deadline.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> PS - numbers always lie - they can be manipulated beyond belief.


numbers don't lie
people do that to them
they in and of themselves don't


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

This thread (and site) has been a Godsend for me. It's great to be able to discuss things that aggravate you, piss you off, or just find out how everyone ELSE is doing things. People tend to gravitate towards those who are "like" minded. Personally, I enjoy a good debate now and again, as well .. but knowing I can come in here with my "peers" and discuss UBER/LYFT or another P2P rideshare program makes doing this job a lot more personable. At least for me. I don't see it as *****, *****, ***** .. I see freedom of speech.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Emmes said:


> This thread (and site) has been a Godsend for me. It's great to be able to discuss things that aggravate you, piss you off, or just find out how everyone ELSE is doing things. People tend to gravitate towards those who are "like" minded. Personally, I enjoy a good debate now and again, as well .. but knowing I can come in here with my "peers" and discuss UBER/LYFT or another P2P rideshare program makes doing this job a lot more personable. At least for me. I don't see it as *****, *****, ***** .. I see freedom of speech.


Lots of people here! But its never a mass-debate 

(I feel 15 again(


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Now imagine you just bought a car because uber told you that you van make $4,000 per month.
> 
> A positive attitude and stars don't pay the rent though.


I actually did buy a car and part of my plan was to use my uber pay to make the payment and upgrade it with commercial tags and insurance so I can legally go livery as well. I'm only driving uber 15 hrs. Per week and only making 100$ ... just barely enough to make the payment.

The kicker is ... I signed for my vehicle and uber dropped rates literally the next week. I screwed my calculations all up. I will still be able to fulfill my plans but it's going to take a bit longer are ill have to suck funds off my other job. Plus I also signed with lyft now as well.

The pay cut has definitely caused me a hassle I don't appreciate, and a couple bucks a ride in tips would surely help ease my pain.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

THICK LIMES! (bonus points to anyone who gets that reference)


----------



## Energi Uber (Aug 28, 2014)

I have a question on this rating people one star if they don't tip you. How do you know if they did or didn't. That doesn't show up on the app, does it?


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Energi Uber said:


> I have a question on this rating people one star if they don't tip you. How do you know if they did or didn't. That doesn't show up on the app, does it?


Know what exactly? What they rated you.....no, you can't and will never know for certain. There are some very savvy members here that may help you come close to who may have given less than 5*. Waste of time I think, do the best job you can if your gonna do it!!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Energi Uber said:


> I have a question on this rating people one star if they don't tip you. How do you know if they did or didn't. That doesn't show up on the app, does it?


If they are your first ride in more than 24 hours it is easy to see what they rated you. If they are your last ride, there is a way to find out what they rated you. But, if they are in the middle of a group of rides, you cannot always be sure. What you find out sometimes when you go hunting for an individual rating is actually how few of the riders actually rate you.

In the end, its probably not worth worrying about.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> Actually, neither. My inspection was perfect sans one light bulb out. (I have a thing about maintaining my car.) I inquired of them: "I need to know now if I can use this car another year or if I must stop AS WE TURN into 2015." They replied in writing, Jan 2016 is my deadline.


May I ask what year you car is? Do you get any break since you are already a driver as opposed to someone who would just be signing up?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Energi Uber said:


> I have a question on this rating people one star if they don't tip you. How do you know if they did or didn't. That doesn't show up on the app, does it?


Hey @Energi Uber ! Welcome to the forum! 
Your handle caught my attention...you wouldn't happen to be driving a Ford C-Max Energi, would ya?


----------



## Energi Uber (Aug 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hey @Energi Uber ! Welcome to the forum!
> Your handle caught my attention...you wouldn't happen to be driving a Ford C-Max Energi, would ya?


Close. Ford Fusion Energi Titanium. Best car I've ever owned/leased.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*Ford Fusion Titanium Energi*
$36,500 Starting MSRP









*Fusion Energi Plug-In Hybrid Technology*
• You have the option of plugging in for a recharge
• EPA-estimated rating of 95 city/81 hwy/88 combined MPGe*
• EPA-estimated rating of 40 city/36 hwy/38 combined mpg**
• Combines a state-of-the-art lithium-ion battery and electric motor with a 2.0L Atkinson-cycle I-4 gas engine
• Can be charged using either a standard 120-volt or available 240-volt home-charging station
• With a full tank of gas and when fully charged, the EPA-estimated range is 550 miles (electric and gas combined)†
• In all-electric mode, 7.6 kWh lithium-ion battery provides enough power to operate up to 85 miles per hour as well as travel an EPA-estimated range of 19 miles†

*Actual mileage will vary. MPGe is the EPA-equivalent measure of gasoline fuel efficiency for electric mode operation. **EPA-estimated. Actual mileage will vary. † EPA-estimated rating of 40 city/36 hwy/38 combined mpg, actual mileage will vary, 14-gallon tank; up to 19 miles electric. Range calculation based on www.fueleconomy.gov. Actual range varies with conditions such as external elements, driving behaviors, vehicle maintenance, and lithium-ion battery age.


----------



## Energi Uber (Aug 28, 2014)

Yep, that's the one. Mine is Ice Storm Metallic, a kind of light creamy colored green.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> May I ask what year you car is? Do you get any break since you are already a driver as opposed to someone who would just be signing up?


No. I thought I might but I understood why they wouldn't.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

LuLu said:


> Know what exactly? What they rated you.....no, you can't and will never know for certain. There are some very savvy members here that may help you come close to who may have given less than 5*. Waste of time I think, do the best job you can if your gonna do it!!


I've learned this: "Thanks for taking uber. If you liked my service today, please consider a five star rating. Thank you!"
That's how I 'close' most rides.
Unless they are beyond buzzed.
OR one guy once made me a gross offer.
I almost closed the window on his neck lol!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> If they are your first ride in more than 24 hours it is easy to see what they rated you. If they are your last ride, there is a way to find out what they rated you. But, if they are in the middle of a group of rides, you cannot always be sure. What you find out sometimes when you go hunting for an individual rating is actually how few of the riders actually rate you.
> 
> In the end, its probably not worth worrying about.


You can't tell anymore. I bet just changed the interface on the dashboard so you can no longer isolate 1 days rides and look at the rating.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

My new star system. 

Everyone starts out at 4 star. 

Tip - +2 stars
Taking something without tipping (e.g., power, candy, gum, etc) -2 stars
Annoying, Rude -1 star
Makes me wait more than 90 seconds -1 star
Overly pleasant, good conversation +1 star

Average rider, no tip is almost guaranteed 4 star. I don't think anything wrong with that. If you are kind of an asshole and tip, 5 star. Money talks, *****es walk.


----------



## Energi Uber (Aug 28, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> My new star system.
> 
> Everyone starts out at 4 star.
> 
> ...


If everyone starts at a 4, and they leave you a tip (though I am still confused how you would even know it unless they give you cash), by your system, that would mean they would get a 6. That's not possible, just sayin'.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Energi - *sigh*. I am aware. the reason tipping is 2 star is that you can still be a terrible rider and get the 5 star. Just the same as someone can't have negative stars. 

Tips would only be in the form of cash, since there is no way to do it on Uber software.

The point is that everyone starts out at 4. Can't get to a 5 unless you tip, generally.


----------



## Energi Uber (Aug 28, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Energi - *sigh*. I am aware. the reason tipping is 2 star is that you can still be a terrible rider and get the 5 star. Just the same as someone can't have negative stars.
> 
> Tips would only be in the form of cash, since there is no way to do it on Uber software.
> 
> The point is that everyone starts out at 4. Can't get to a 5 unless you tip, generally.


I got you, I was just being a bit of a smartass.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Energi Uber said:


> I got you, I was just being a bit of a smartass.


I was being just a bit of a dumbass.


----------



## Energi Uber (Aug 28, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> I was being just a bit of a dumbass.


Hahaha. Works for me.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

this is a new one for me: how can someone rate you who never made it to my car?
I waited 9 min and 38 seconds not ten full minutes and 'ended' the trip
doing that after I called the person four times
He answered once and when I heard his voice I remembered is doing this once before, 
waited anyway
and evidently he 'rated' me
Uber didn't accept his rating of me because of what I just told you here but I don't get it
how can someone rate you 
if you have not met them?


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

My understanding is there is rating only if slide to start the trip. Did you, even before they arrived at your vehicle?


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> My understanding is there is rating only if slide to start the trip. Did you, even before they arrived at your vehicle?


they never showed up, so I left 45 seconds too soon to get paid 
I held for ten minutes


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

ha, ive been fighting/arguing with pax over if its illegal to tip. seriously, who drinks ubers cool aid so much that they must spread lies to pax? to be honest, its almost like some people are making uber sound like some sort of black market service where if they know you tipped, they are going to Guantanamo for life.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> this is a new one for me: how can someone rate you who never made it to my car?
> I waited 9 min and 38 seconds not ten full minutes and 'ended' the trip
> doing that after I called the person four times
> He answered once and when I heard his voice I remembered is doing this once before,
> ...


If you started the trip then they can rate you regardless, I think you said above you "ended" the trip therefore you must have "started" the trip? Just guessing


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I've posted this in other Tipping and Rating related threads:

Down Rating passengers because they are non tippers is borderline asinine. They don't know any better thanks to Uber's "Being Uber Means That There Is No Need To Tip" policy. Most of them assume that tip is included.

How about drivers engaging the passengers in Informative AND Pleasant conversation about various issues that are confronting the Driver's. Also keep in mind that most Riders have been paying these lower rates since May, with Uber absorbing the cuts, but the impact only hit the Driver's now.

Passengers can be Drivers' Allies if they knew of the dire situation facing Their Drivers while Uber makes out like a bandit on the backs of Drivers' Labor and Capital(your car)!

Please don't Alienate your Passengers. Make them Drivers' Allies!


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

LuLu said:


> If you started the trip then they can rate you regardless, I think you said above you "ended" the trip therefore you must have "started" the trip? Just guessing


I confirmed the address and called the customer. All I got was hello.
I asked if he was coming out.
Disconnect.
I started the meter thinking yeah he's buzzed.
Waited just shy of ten minutes, no big, it's 1/8 of a mile from where i hold anyway
Called him a total of four times.
Ended the "TRIP" - didn't move. Didn't see him.
Emailed uber and said, "someone needs to talk to this man, he's done this before."
They said, "Yeah, ok we won't pay you but we will disregard his rating you under the circumstances. You should not be penalized for this." 
So my question back to uber was how can someone rate you WHO NEVER SAW?
No answer.
Here I am.
b


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> I confirmed the address and called the customer. All I got was hello.
> I asked if he was coming out.
> Disconnect.
> I started the meter thinking yeah he's buzzed.
> ...


You mean to say that you got ZERO payout from Uber for this ride? No Cancel Fee, No actual minimum fare fee?
Wow! So I guess Uber's "Partners' time + Actual expense + Opportunity Cost is worth nothing and keeping a DBag customer pleased it's worth everything!


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes, I got nothing but it's my own fault. I didn't wait ten minutes, I thought I did based on my time (started 12:05 ended 12:16) a minute for extra time just in case but uber said it was 9:38. Lesson learned. And yes, if I EVER see this guy's name again EVER I am going to cancel. All they will see from me is OTHER.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Has anyone used THEIR OWN PHONE for the uber app o be summoned BY A RIDER and if so what's your take on it?


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> Has anyone used THEIR OWN PHONE for the uber app o be summoned BY A RIDER and if so what's your take on it?


I have been called on MY phone on the Uber assigned # asking if I were around to pick up........I wasn't but if I was and nothing going on I don't see the harm?


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

my bad no I mean has anyone downloaded the app so they don't have to use the UBER phone anymore and has anyone gotten pinged and done a pick up and drop off using the new ON YOUR PHONE UBER APP ? how is it working? Is it working? any drivers tried it yet ?


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Been using my own for 3 weeks now and works great--there are other postings on the forum about this--read other topics to get all the scoop.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Been using my own for 3 weeks now and works great--there are other postings on the forum about this--read other topics to get all the scoop.


Will be nice when they support Samsung ... I can add a line with a good phone for the price uber is charging me for this crappy 4 generations old brick.


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

I agree with Barbara, touche!!!
What I did was create a small laminated sign that is taped above my glove box. It says:
"Tips are not required, but are appreciated. Thank You!"
I receive tips 50% of the time. Sometimes if I get a group of college guys, they'll throw me 2 bucks each and that adds up.
If I get a tip, fine. If not, fine again, but I am always gracious and courteous.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> this is a new one for me: how can someone rate you who never made it to my car?
> I waited 9 min and 38 seconds not ten full minutes and 'ended' the trip
> doing that after I called the person four times
> He answered once and when I heard his voice I remembered is doing this once before,
> ...


He can rate you because you started the ride.

Never start the ride unless told to do so if pax is not in the car.

Lesson learned!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Samsung huh? Maybe I could get the app on my Samsun Smart TV that does not recognize my iPhone??? Being a smart ass but you get the gist--what is programmed for Apple stays Apple and what is programmed for Google/Samsung/Android stays Android! Sorry, but maybe Uber will hire some Android programmers when the company is worth $15 billion rather than today's measly $13.5 billion! I agree an iPhone is a very big investment and never would have gotten mine had my daughter not talked me into it--I was only family member with Android!


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I really doubt whoever uber hired to program the app on apple will edit it for android anytime soon. I highly doubt its inhouse created and if they ever get an android, they will go the cheapest route for it and it will be horrible.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Samsung huh? Maybe I could get the app on my Samsun Smart TV that does not recognize my iPhone??? Being a smart ass but you get the gist--what is programmed for Apple stays Apple and what is programmed for Google/Samsung/Android stays Android! Sorry, but maybe Uber will hire some Android programmers when the company is worth $15 billion rather than today's measly $13.5 billion! I agree an iPhone is a very big investment and never would have gotten mine had my daughter not talked me into it--I was only family member with Android!


programming in objective C isn't too different than on android SDK. the problem is: will uber rehire those who made the driver app? because I doubt they work in house, they simply take orders from their systems engineers and are probably outsourced.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> He can rate you because you started the ride.
> 
> Never start the ride unless told to do so if pax is not in the car.
> 
> Lesson learned!


thank you, I will remember that! you rock. 
has everyone gotten paid today? I have not
I got the email saying I did but it's not there


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey Barbara--yup, money in my account. BTW, I took a lady to the San Diego Airport yesterday headed to Sacramento and lives up by Tahoe--she wanted to know if she could have gotten a ride from her home to the airport in Sac and then back again? What do you say-would you take that ride? I was her first pick up as she was attending a wedding here and a friend helped her download the app and set up so she could use it to go home.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Barbara is cool people. Don't be mean to her.

She's the reason I joined this site, actually; I answered a ticket from her and we had a good talk, and I made a Pirates of the Caribbean reference and we had a laugh over it. (If you tell them who I am I will hunt you down Babz.)

She mentioned this forum and I came and joined that night.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> thank you, I will remember that! you rock.
> has everyone gotten paid today? I have not
> I got the email saying I did but it's not there


Bill.com fubar'd and didn't tell us they were going to delay payments because of the holiday. We called them this morning to yell at them and they pushed the payments through, so some people have gotten their payments while it may be a bit delayed for others.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Bill.com fubar'd and didn't tell us they were going to delay payments because of the holiday. We called them this morning to yell at them and they pushed the payments through, so some people have gotten their payments while it may be a bit delayed for others.


Farlance--please update your profile to let us know where you are! Thanks,


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Farlance--please update your profile to let us know where you are! Thanks,


Los angeles
We didn't get that email till today


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Farlance--please update your profile to let us know where you are! Thanks,





puber said:


> Los angeles


Nope to both! Gotta keep myself anonymous, sadly.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Barbara is cool people. Don't be mean to her.
> 
> She's the reason I joined this site, actually; I answered a ticket from her and we had a good talk, and I made a Pirates of the Caribbean reference and we had a laugh over it. (If you tell them who I am I will hunt you down Babz.)
> 
> She mentioned this forum and I came and joined that night.


I love her too....!!


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

LuLu said:


> I love her too....!!


As do I! Anyone with an actual heart that pumps warm-blood does.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Nope to both! Gotta keep myself anonymous, sadly.


What??? Why??? I would suggest you read and not post then--does not help most of us if we don't know what area you are positing about. You need to realize every area is managed a little different depending on support team in place.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> What??? Why??? I would suggest you read and not post then--does not help most of us if we don't know what area you are positing about. You need to realize every area is managed a little different depending on support team in place.


HEY EASY THERE!

I like hearing what Farlance has to say.

I will say though, it would be nice to know what state he is in ...

I don't think that tiny clue would risk revealing his "secret identity".


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> What??? Why??? I would suggest you read and not post then--does not help most of us if we don't know what area you are positing about. You need to realize every area is managed a little different depending on support team in place.


Bill, he is on the West Coast Uber Support Team. He would be one of the many you get when you email Uber support. He is here on his own time trying to answer many of the questions we have regarding UberX policy's, and such. He doesn't make the policy's nor agree or disagree with them but just clarifies what they are and the possible consequence of not following policy. He is very helpful yet gets bashed repeatedly. He can't "out himself" to us. Well...... Thank you Farlance! From one family member to another  ( hope I got this right )


OldTownSean said:


> HEY EASY THERE!
> 
> I like hearing what Farlance has to say.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> HEY EASY THERE!
> 
> I like hearing what Farlance has to say.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right--I apologize--what right do I have telling anyone not to post--post away!!!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Well, on another note! Business has been terrible the past couple days. Out for 5 hours this am and got one ping!! Yesterday was only 3 in 5 hours and was was client from hell! Gonna try the bar crowd tonight for first time just to see if I can ring the till a little this week. Taking tomorrow off for a round of golf! Anyone else bad lately?


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Omg. Why are y'all still doing it if getting 1 ping per hour? Couldn't you do anything else? Chicago rates are bad, but at least we get pings winning 3-4 minutes


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Energi Uber said:


> If everyone starts at a 4, and they leave you a tip (though I am still confused how you would even know it unless they give you cash), by your system, that would mean they would get a 6. That's not possible, just sayin'.


Yes its gotta be CASH!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Barbara is cool people. Don't be mean to her.
> 
> She's the reason I joined this site, actually; I answered a ticket from her and we had a good talk, and I made a Pirates of the Caribbean reference and we had a laugh over it. (If you tell them who I am I will hunt you down Babz.)
> 
> She mentioned this forum and I came and joined that night.


Love at First Fight!!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Omg. Why are y'all still doing it if getting 1 ping per hour? Couldn't you do anything else? Chicago rates are bad, but at least we get pings winning 3-4 minutes


Well, things picked up a little--First client on Friday night took about 35 min to land (went out very early at 6 pm) but took them from Oceanside to Gas Lamp in SD--$62 fare! Got 3 more while downtown and came home.

Today was my second best day ever--first client after 35 min, to Airport and no more than 5 minutes between pings all day and had 9 clients. Second best money day in two months.


----------



## Barack Obama (Sep 25, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> You can't tell anymore. I bet just changed the interface on the dashboard so you can no longer isolate 1 days rides and look at the rating.


Why not just take note of your rating before a ride, and note what it is after a ride. If it went down, they didnt give you 5 stars.


----------



## Barack Obama (Sep 25, 2014)

Energi Uber said:


> If everyone starts at a 4, and they leave you a tip (though I am still confused how you would even know it unless they give you cash), by your system, that would mean they would get a 6. That's not possible, just sayin'.


It allows you to tip, and leave a rude comment, and still be 5 star.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Barack Obama said:


> Why not just take note of your rating before a ride, and note what it is after a ride. If it went down, they didnt give you 5 stars.


The rating doesn't update that fast. I know it used to, but they changed something when they changed the dash and now my rating only seems to update a couple days after I drive.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Barack Obama said:


> Why not just take note of your rating before a ride, and note what it is after a ride. If it went down, they didnt give you 5 stars.


OldTownSean is right, it does not update after every ride. Not sure when it is updating anymore. I started today at 4.72, I had 4 rides today and my rating for today is 4.5 so someone gave me a 3!!!! and I had 3 5s. Ughhh--every trip was great but 2 0f the 4 were NOT the actual rider. Why is this happening and why can't we tell Uber about it???? There was no reason for me to get a 3 today!!!!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Sorry, I forgot to say my rating right now is still 4.72 overall!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

"So how do you like Driving for Uber"? We all get it.

I start with a positive like I love driving and people so it's good for me. Also think it's great that DUIs are going done. I love the Uber App concept and think it's great.... then the but... Fares were reduced 40% this year which is great for Riders and I get that this has increased the number of Riders using Uber. But after the 40% fare reductions it is just really difficult for the drivers.

If conversation continues I give example: A Minimum fare is $4 with Uber getting $1 for Safe Driver Fee off the top. So now that's $3 which the Driver gets $2.40. Then I just go quiet to see what the reaction is. Let the Rider talk and see how it goes. Usually change topic after this not to dwell on it too long.

If someone really wants to talk Rideshare, and some people do, I mention how Uber doesn't own the cars which is great for them since depreciation of a capital asset, which the Driver's pays for, is a big cost transferred to the driver.

Don't always do this exactly but when I'm asked, I'm honest. But I always start out positive, to start out with, use Driver not "Me or I", and shut up to let Rider talk during the discussion.

I've gotten Tips after this and haven't gotten Tips. Really never have gotten a negative argument and many times you see the light bulb go on.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I've posted this in other Tipping and Rating related threads:
> 
> Down Rating passengers because they are non tippers is borderline asinine. They don't know any better thanks to Uber's "Being Uber Means That There Is No Need To Tip" policy. Most of them assume that tip is included.
> 
> ...


Sign. Gotta do the sign. Kicked off with a $10 tip again today. The sign man...oh and my rating has gone up since the sign.


----------



## Energi Uber (Aug 28, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Sign. Gotta do the sign. Kicked off with a $10 tip again today. The sign man...oh and my rating has gone up since the sign.


Please forgive me, but I don't have time to read 8 pages of comments. Could you tell me what sign you are speaking of? Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Energi Uber said:


> Please forgive me, but I don't have time to read 8 pages of comments. Could you tell me what sign you are speaking of? Thanks in advance.


"If you can't do the posts then don't do the post".


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Dude if I were an UberX driver, I still wouldn't one star non tippers! This is the result of "Being Uber Means That There Is No Need To Tip!" Policy. (I do UberTaxi, default 20% tip is included in every fare, unless the Rider has changed the default setting through the website, not the App). Riders don't really know how poorly drivers are getting paid for UberX rides these days.
> I've said this before, One Starring riders can and will lead to summary deactivation. An effective repeal of No Tipping Policy can perhaps be achieved by raising it in the Zeitgeist of the riders during casual conversation, rather than one starring em.
> I commend you on thinking outside the box in trying to use the social media for the rumor mill that it is. My reservation stems from the fact that some drivers will get the axe in response from Uber.


Additionally, for those who really do want to effect change and improve Uber: this is a message which, once viral, will never die. You will piss off tippers. Most won't be bullied in to tipping.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

kalo said:


> I've recovered, thanks...
> 
> I can't respect anyone with these little goodie boxes handing out "treats". Bribing to a 4.96 I can believe, but it doesn't get you anything from Uber. As a matter of fact your rates in Sacramento will likely be cut 15-25% soon. I'm sure you will have a shining personality after 40-50% of your profit goes away. Cheers!
> 
> Sacramento currently has some of the highest rates in the country... $3.33 base, $.24/min, $2.38/mile..


Placer County is now around 2 bucks as its base.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## Energi Uber (Aug 28, 2014)

The Geek said:


> "If you can't do the posts then don't do the post".


Huh?


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Personally, I don't think it's a good idea. If a rider asks about the tipping, you can explain that it's not required, but also not included either. I find that maintaining a positive attitude is the best way to do this job. Threatening a rider with a 1 star rating isn't going to get you far.


Than you can pay your riders a $20 per ride to make them even happier.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

If people have questions, go look up UberPissed threads, regarding a sign. He's been the root of my display. 
Last night, a ****ing Wednesday night, took $75 in tips and about $300Net overall. 
Net. 
UberPissed, you're my MUTHA****IN Sensai


----------

